# What is this?



## Hutch9022 (May 28, 2020)

This is blue dyed peppercorn. There is the brown line that goes through the blank that I can not get rid of. I’ve even tried dyeing the wood again but it will not change colors. 





Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (May 28, 2020)

Now is that a wood blank or is that peppercorn mixed in a resin??  Do you have any left that you could show us before finished?? Dead center seems a little hinky.


----------



## JohnU (May 28, 2020)

From the Delrin bushings it looks like you were sanding a CA finish smooth?  Looks like the glue burned from the sandpaper.  If you have a ca finish on it, I would lightly turn it off and start the finish process over.


----------



## Hutch9022 (May 28, 2020)

It was a blue Stabilized peppercorn burl wood blank from a trusted suppler from this forum. The brown line showed up before any ca or any sanding. Don’t get me wrong. I kind of like the line it gives it Character. I like some imperfections. Just wondering what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (May 28, 2020)

It may just be a dense section of the wood that won’t take the stain. I’ve seen thin stripes of similar acting wood usually lengthwise with the grain of the wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## sbwertz (May 28, 2020)

Is that blank cut cross-grain?  It can be hard to tell with burl.


----------



## Hutch9022 (May 28, 2020)

I don’t think it’s cross cut


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## JohnU (May 29, 2020)

If it was prior to CA it’s probably like others said... just a part of the wood That wouldn’t take stain and is darker.  It’s character.


----------



## robutacion (May 29, 2020)

Hutch9022 said:


> It was a blue Stabilized peppercorn burl wood blank from a trusted suppler from this forum. The brown line showed up before any ca or any sanding. Don’t get me wrong. I kind of like the line it gives it Character. I like some imperfections. Just wondering what it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


There are no many people out there selling/offering Peppercorn tree burl to the world so I will assume the blanks was one from my stables, right...?

There is indeed part of the burl formation that you may see in some blanks, not all.  The best way I can describe it to you is, think of an impermeable layer of bark that not even the fungi that create the spalting are able to penetrate, the reason is not taking colour.

I hope this makes sense.

Cheers
George


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (May 29, 2020)

As George said, a bark inclusion will look like that. You also see them a lot in cherry burls.


----------



## Hutch9022 (May 29, 2020)

Yeah George it’s one of yours. I find it pretty interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

